
Microsoft Productivity Future Vision - dave1619
http://www.microsoft.com/office/vision/
======
dave1619
John Gruber is critical of this video and Microsoft on his site, saying they
should stop talking and start shipping. But I actually think this video is
cool. Sometimes you need a long-term idea and vision of where you're headed.
This instills some hope for Microsoft for me.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
It's also interesting to note that the Office team has done these in the past,
at least one other time when Stephen Elop was running the division. Perhaps
that says good things about where Nokia is heading.

------
gdhillon
Great concept. Entrepreneurs should take this concept and try to make it a
reality..

